# Mud Minnow Questions



## zaraspook04 (May 19, 2011)

If a few of you seasoned guys would chime in on a couple questions, I surely would appreciate it!!!!

1) Can I buy live mud minnows at a bait shop like I buy live shrimp?

2) I have an aerated "minnow" bucket. Will that be sufficient to keep them alive?

3) Can I put live shrimp (no more than a pint) and live mud minnows together in the same aerated bucket?

4) How do you guys hook your mud minnows?

Thanks for any and all info/help.


----------



## wharfrat (May 19, 2011)

yes
yes
yes
go thru chin and up thru hard part slightly in front of eyes


----------



## zaraspook04 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks Wharfrat!!!

Sound like I hook them like I have always hooked crappie minnows. Well, minus the bronze colored hook!!!


----------



## oldenred (May 19, 2011)

mud minners are great because they stay alive on nearly nothing. you don't even have to give em air. just make sure the water stays cool


----------



## zaraspook04 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks Oldenred. I am going to put them in my aerated minnow bucket. Then I put the minnow bucket inside my livewell (without water). The livewell is somewhat insulated and stays cool. I've had no problems keeping live shrimp alive...so far. Sounds if I can keep live shrimp alive, mud minnows should not be a problem.


----------



## Norm357 (May 19, 2011)

You can keep mud minnows alive on a damp sponge.


----------



## speechless33759 (May 19, 2011)

I had a batch of mud minnows that ate my shrimp one time. Went in to get a shrimp and only found carapaces.


----------



## Mud Minnow (May 19, 2011)

speechless33759 said:


> I had a batch of mud minnows that ate my shrimp one time. Went in to get a shrimp and only found carapaces.



sorry, I love me some shrimp!


----------



## marshdawg (May 19, 2011)

Mudminners can thrive in a can of gas.  You do not need an aerator or even salt water to keep them alive.  Last year, on two separate occasions, I caught 3 trout on the same minnow.  They are my favorite bait for economic reasons.


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (May 19, 2011)

catch them yourself
 Buy a minnow trap from wallyworld and a can of cheap cat food. Go to one of the very small creeks across from Glynn Middle near Spankies on Hwy 17. Go close to low tide and in a few minutes u will haved all you need


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (May 19, 2011)

catch them yourself
 Buy a minnow trap from wallyworld and a can of cheap cat food. Go to one of the very small creeks across from Glynn Middle near Spankies on Hwy 17. Go close to low tide and in a few minutes u will haved all you need


----------

